# الرائع حزقيال النبى : كل ما تود معرفتة عن حياتة ونبؤتة



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الرائع الذى اقرا سفرة بعد اشعياء النبى 

حزقيال 

كل ما تود معرفتة عن هذا النبى الرائع 

ساجمع اجمل واعمق 

ما قيل عنة 

فتابعوا لو احببتم


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

متابع تاسونى أسميشال سيرة حزقيال النبى...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2010)

*متابعة 
الرب يبارك جميع صنيع يداكي​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

سبب هذا الموضوع احد الوعاظ الرائعيين 
الذى شرف اسرتى بالكنيسة 
بوعظة رائعة عن حزقيال النبى 
الذى كثيرا ما تشرفت بقراءة سفرة عدة مرات 
ولم افكر بتتبع حياة هذا النبى 
الشبية فى رؤياة لرؤية النسر يوحنا الحبيب 

واستمر هذا الحافز للمعرفة الاعمق 

يلح عليا من يوم الجمعة حتى الان 


فتابعوا معى لو احببتم 

كل مشاركات الموضوع منقولة مع كتابة المصدر 
من عدة مواقع  على النت 



فتعالوا معى ان احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

النبى الرائع حزقيال 
*مقدمة في سفر حزقيال " Ezekiel "*

الاختصار: حز= EZE

*** محور السفر:
*+ قداسه الله، الخطية، العودة إلي الله، القادة، العبادة
+ الهيكل الجديد
+ ترقب مجئ المسيح
+ العودة بعد السبي وبعض الدينونات
+ مجد الرب


** *أهم الشخصيات*: حزقيال


** *أهم الأماكن*: بابل

 

*كاتبه:-*
+ كتبه حزقيال النبي وهو مسبي في بابل.


+ ولد حوالي عام 623ق.م بأورشليم، عاصر أرميا النبي في أواخر حياته وتأثر به.


+ كان حزقيال النبي والكاهن شابا صغيرا (25 عاما ) حين حمل إلى السبي، أقام بجوار قناة خابور في تل أبيب أو بجوارها وهي غير تل أبيب الحالية،


 ولم تكن أورشليم بعد قد خربت ولا الهيكل هدم فظن الشعب أن المدينة والهيكل لن يصيباهما شيء وأن مدة السبي لن تطول فتمادي الكل في الشر 


وكان اليهود الذين في بابل يأتون إلى بيته لاستشارته (حزقيال1:8).


 لهذا كانت رسالة حزقيال النبي إتمام عمل أرميا وهو المناداة بالتوبة والرجوع إلى الله مؤكدا حدوث السبي النهائي وتحطيم الهيكل تماما.. وفقدان مجد الرب العظيم.



+ بقدر ما كان حزقيال يهدد بهدم الهيكل كان يعطي رجاء بقيام هيكل جديد فاتحا بصيرتهم علي عصر المسيا -العهد الجديد- حيث يعلن مجد الرب بصورة أعظم.




*** حزقيال قبل السبي:
*اتسمت هذه الفترة بأمرين: أولا حركة الإصلاح علي يدي يوشيا الملك عام 621 ق.م، وثانيا حالة الانتعاش النبوي، وقد تأثر بالأنبياء السابقين له مثل عاموس وهوشع وأشعياء وميخا. خاصة هوشع الذي ترك بصمات علي كل إصحاح في نبواته المبكرة، كما سمع عن الأنبياء المعاصرين له مثل أرميا ودانيال وناحوم وصفنيا وربما حبقوق وعوبديا.




*** حزقيال في السبي:
*كانت بابل في ذلك الحين في أوج عظمتها ومع كل يوم جديد يضاف إلى تاج نبوخذنصر لآلئ جديدة، وكان هذا يمثل ضغطا نفسيا علي اليهود خاصة وأنهم قد حرموا من أورشليم "فردوسهم المفقود"، لم يكن السبي في ذاته قاسيا في ذلك الحين إن استبعدنا الجانب النفسي لحرمانهم من وطنهم فقد أعطيت لهم أرض في تل أبيب ليست بعيدة عن العاصمة بكل إمكانياتها وملذاتها، لم توجد قيود علي تنظيماتهم الدينية أو المدنية فتستطيع الأسباط والعائلات أن تجتمع معا حسبما تريد ويقوم شيوخهم بالقضاء فيما بينهم وكانت الدولة تشجعهم علي التجارة وتسمح لهم بامتلاك بيوت خاصة بهم كما كان لحزقيال نفسه وكان البريد بينهم وبين أخوتهم في أورشليم ضخما ولا ينقطع.





وفي السنة الرابعة من السبي زار صدقيا ملك إسرائيل بابل وقد ازدحمت بابل ليروه قادما بمركبته





 وفي السنة الخامسة من السبي (حوالي عام 592 ق.م) وقبل سقوط أورشليم في المرحلة التالية من السبي بسبع سنوات انفتحت السماوات لأول مرة أمام حزقيال ليري رؤى الرب، رأي المركبة الإلهية النارية كبدء انطلاقة لتسليم حزقيال العمل النبوي في هذا الجو المُر لمدة حوالي 22 عاما (592 - 570 ق. م).




وفي السنة السادسة للسبي سمع حزقيال النبي عن ارتباط الملك صدقيا بفرعون مصر ضد نبوخذنصر (17: 15) فكتب بوضوح له ضرورة الالتزام بالقسم الذي تعهد به حتى وإن قدم إلى ملك وثني فإنه لا يليق أن يحنث به (17: 18)، وإلا سقط تحت العقاب الإلهي.




لقد أعلن أن مصير صدقيا سيكون كمصير يهوآحاز الذي أخذه فرعون نخو أسيرا إلى مصر سنة 608 ق.م (19: 4) ويهوياكين الذي أسره الكلدانيون (19: 9) إن أهوليبة (أورشليم) يكون لها ذات مصير أختها الكبرى أهولة (السامرة) وذلك بسبب خطاياها التي تفاقمت (23: 5؛ 23: 11). وفي السنة الثامنة للسبي تولي فرعون جديد Apries الحكم فدفع صدقيا دفعا للثورة ضد بابل وتم ذلك في السنة التاسعة للسبي.
وفي السنة العاشرة للسبي صارت أورشليم تحت حصار ُمر فتحققت نبوات ارميا وحزقيال وقد حدد الأخير اليوم (24: 2) وفي العام التالي حاول صدقيا الهروب ليلا فقبض عليه في أريحا وقتل أولاده أمام عينيه ثم فقئوا عينيه واقتادوه إلى بابل مقيدا هنا، لم يترك ملك بابل شيئا في مدينة داود أو هيكل الرب أو القصر الملكي إلا وقام بتخريبه، هرب البعض إلى مصر حاملين أرميا النبي وباروخ الكاتب بغير إرادتهما حيث رحب فرعون بالشعب.

لم يفقد النبي رجاءه (34: 11) فتح له الرب رؤى جديدة لأورشليم جديدة وهيكل جديد وعبادة جديدة، حقا كان نبوخذنصر في قمة مجده وعظمته وكان يهوياكين داخل السجن لكن الخلاص والعودة إلى أورشليم لم يفارقا عيني النبي (36: 11، 29، 30) (إقرأ بموقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا نص السفر كاملاً). فقد رأي الله يقيم هذا الشعب كما يقيم الأموات واهبا العظام الجافة روحا وحياة (37).

المصدر 


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...***ure-Bible-Study-OT-31-Book-of-7azkial.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

اضافة من الواعظ الذى شرفنا 



مملكة اسرائيل 
تمادت بشرها وتشبهها بالامم الوثنية المحيطة بها 

فبعد تحذيرات كثيرة من اللة 

اسلمها اللة للسبى لتؤدب 



ومن المعروف ان  مملكة اسرائيل  انقسمت لقسمين 

مملكة شمالية : تحت حكم يربعام  .. بها شرور كثيرة  .. تحوى 10   اسباط من اسباط بنى اسرائيل 

سبيت هذة المملكة لتسهيل حفظها 

ش ش 

شمالية  ... اشور 




مملكة جنوبية : تحت حكم رحبعام .. ابن سليمان ..  تخطى وتعود الى اللة ..  تحوى 2 سبط 
من اسباط بنى اسرائيل 
يهوذا وبنيامين 
ومن تلك المملكة جاء السيد المسيح لة كل المجد 



سبيت تلك المملكة بعد سبى اشور 
بعدة سنين 

الى بابل بالعراق 




وفى السبى 
يؤخذ الافضل منالمواطنين لبابل للخدمة وتقطيع ولائهم باورشليم 

والباقيين الذين لا يصلحون يتركوا باورشليم ولا يسبون 
مع ارسال قوات بابلية تعسكر بينهم 





تبدا الخدمة الكهنوتية فى سن الثلاثين 

ويغطس الكاهن الجديد   عند المرحضة   كتقسيم بيت اللة 
ويصب علية الزيت لتخصيصة للعمل الكهنوتى    

فى اشارة لطقس المعمودية



وبكل مرة يدخل للخدمة يغسل قدمية فقط 

كاشارة لغسل الارجل 
كما علمنا السيد المسيح 

وكتعبير عن التوبة المستمرة


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الرائع حزقيال 


*## بين حزقيال والرؤيا
*كان حزقيال النبي قد وضع يده في يد يوحنا الحبيب ليعبرا معا عبر القرون ويتطلعا إلى أورشليم العليا مسكن الله مع الناس إلى الهيكل السماوي كما توجد عبارات متشابهة مثل الأحياء الأربعة (حز 1: 5، 10= رؤ 4: 5، 7) والعلامة علي الجبهة (حز 9: 4= رؤ 13: 16)
ختم النبي حزقيال سفره بوصف الهيكل المقبل الذي جاء صورة رمزية لأورشليم العليا:
1 - الجبل المقدس حز 40، 2= رؤ 21: 1
2 - المدينة المقدسة حز 37: 27= رؤ 21: 3
3 - مجد الله فيها حز 43: 2 - 5= رؤ 21: 11 
4 - المدينة مربعة حز 48: 16، 30= رؤ 21: 16 
5 - لها اثنا عشر بابا حز 48: 30 - 34= رؤ 21: 12، 13
6 - فيها نهر الحياة حز 47: 1= رؤ 22: 1
7 - علي ضفافه الأشجار حز 47: 7، 12= رؤ 22: 2

 
المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...***ure-Bible-Study-OT-31-Book-of-7azkial.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الرائع حزقيال 

 
+ مقارنة بين الأنبياء الكبار أشعياء، أرميا، حزقيال، دانيال من حيث:-
1- تاريخ الكتابة
أشعياء: أثناء مجد يهوذا
أرميا: أخر أيام يهوذا
حزقيال: بين المسبيين
دانيال: قصور ملوك الأمم بالسبي​
*2- موضوع الإعلان
*أشعياء: القدوس المخلص، تمجد الابن المخلص
أرميا: مقاومة للخطية والتمتع بعهد جديد، تمجد الأب المهذب
حزقيال: هيكل الله الجديد، تمجد الروح القدس
دانيال: الله ضابط التاريخ​
*3- شخصه
*أشعياء: من العائلة الملكية
أرميا: كاهن ريفي قبل السبي
حزقيال: كاهن في السبي
دانيال: رجل دولة في السبي 
​

*4- ما يشغله
*أشعياء: بيت لحم والجلجثة، يدعو للإيمان
أرميا: قلب الإنسان، يدعو للحب
حزقيال: الهيكل عرش الله، يدعو للرجاء
دانيال: الحجر الذي ملأ الأرض​
*5- حاله
*إشعياء: متعز بالخلاص
أرميا: باك من أجل شعبه
حزقيال: يسخر به شعبه
دانيال: في سلام في جب الأسود​ 
المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...***ure-Bible-Study-OT-31-Book-of-7azkial.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*** حزقيال النبى ونبذه مختصرة عن السفر ***


وفى قلب هذه المحنة وفى وسط الضيق والحصار والموت والجوع والدمار دعا الله حزقيال الكاهن ابن بوزى الذى أُخذ أسيراً إلى بابل فى المرحلة الثانية للسبى 597 ق.م، وأرسله للعمل النبوى والخدمة بين المسبيين فى بابل.

وكانت مهمته شاقة وعسيرة جداً ومليئة كما يقول الكتاب بـ "مرث ونحيب وويل"، لأنه مرسلاً إلى "بيت إسرائيل صلاب الحياة وقساة القلوب "بيت متمرد"،

ومن ثم يقول "فجئت الروح وأخذنى فذهبت مراً فى حرارة روحى ويد الرب كانت شديدة علىّ. فجئت إلى المسبيين عند تل أبيب الساكنين عند نهر خابور وحيث سكنوا هناك سكنت سبعة أيام متحيراً فى وسطهم.


كان دمار أورشليم والشتات والسبى إلى بابل قد تم على ثلاثة مراحل :



1-المرحلة الأولى سنة 605 ق.م


والتى هاجم فيها نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل أورشليم وهزم يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا وسمح لهُ أن يبقى فى الحكم كتابع لهُ، يحكم بأسمه ويخضع لسلطانه، وأخذ معه بعض كنوز الهيكل وعدد من الفتية "من بنى إسرائيل ومن نسل الملك ومن الشرفاء، وكان من ضمنهم دانيال ورفاقه الثلاثة.


​

2- وفى المرحلة الثانية سنة 597 ق.م. 


جاء نبوخذ نصر ثانية وحاصر أورشليم وأخذ بقية أوانى الهيكل وكنوزه ونقلهم إلى بابل وأخذ الملك يهوياقيم ومعهُ 10.000 امير وضابط ورجل شرطة وجميع الصناع والمهرة ولم يترك فى يهوذا إلا مساكين الأرض (بقية الشعب)،

وكان من ضمن هؤلاء حزقيال الكاهن ابن بوزى،

وقد عانى كل الشعب، سواء الذين بقوا فى أورشليم أو الذين أخذوا إلى السبى من الذل والعار والمهانة، ونظراً لأن الهيكل كان ما يزال قائماً، برغم ما حل به من خراب،

فقد كان الأمل ما يزال يراود المسبيين فى الانتصار والعودة، 

ولكن إرادة الله شاءت أن تدمر المدينة ويحرق الهيكل عقاباً للشعب على خطاياه وأن يستمر السبى مدة سبعين سنة، كما سبق وأعلن الله لأرمياء النبى.


​

ومن هنا كانت صعوبة وقسوة ومرارة رسالة حزقيال النبى التى تركزت فى ثلاثة محاور رئيسية هى :



1- حتمية عقاب الشعب ودينونته


بسبب آثامه وخطاياه وعصيانه المستمر وتمرده الدائم على الله وتركه لعبادته باعتباره الإله الواحد الحى الحقيقى الذى ل إله غيره أو مثله أو سواه،

وعبادة الأوثان، التى وصفها الله بالزنى الروحى، حتى انه وصف أورشليم وكل شعب إسرائيل بالأبنة اللقيطة التى وجدها ملقاة على قارعة الطريق ومطروحة على وجه الحقل بكراهة نفسها،ثم أخذها ورباها وجعلها زينة الأزيان وصار جمالها كاملاً ببهاء الله الذى وضعه عليها. 

ولكنها تركته، تركت عبادة الله، وانحرفت وزنت مع جيرانها، عبدت أصنام المدن والبلاد المجاورة.

ثم يضيف كل من السامرة عاصمة إسرائيل، الأسباط العشرة، وأورشليم عاصمة يهوذا بامرأتين زانيتين،

تركنا عبادة الله الحى وعبدتا الأوثان "زنتا بأصنامهما وأيضا أجازتا بنيها الذين ولدتاهم لى النار أكلاً لها. وفعلتا أيضا بى هذا، نجستا مقدسى فى ذلك اليوم ودنستا سبوتى. 

ولما ذبحتا بنيها لأصنامهما أتتا فى ذلك اليوم إلى مقدسى لتنجساه. 

كما تركوا وصايا الله ونواميسه وشريعته وعملوا كل أنواع الشر والأثم والرذيلة

"هوذا رؤساء إسرائيل كل واحد حسب استطاعته كانوا فيك لأجل سفك الدم. فيك أهانوا أباً وأماً. فى وسطك عاملوا الغريب بالظلم. فيك اضطهدوا اليتيم والأرملة. ازدريت اقداسى ونجست سبوتى.

كان فيك أناس مشاة لسفك الدم وفيك أكلوا على الجبال. فى وسطك عملوا رذيلة.

فيك كشف الإنسان عورة أبيه.فيك أزلوا المنجسة بطمثها.

إنسان فعل الرجس بامرأة قريبه.

إنسان نجس كنته برذيلة إنسان أذل فيك أختهُ بنت أبيه.

فيك أخذوا الرشوة لسفك الدم.

أخذت الربا والمرابحة وسلبت أقرباءك بالظلم ونسيتينى يقول السيد الرب.


وكانت إرادة الله "من اجل ذلك حى أنا يقول السيد الرب 

من اجل انك نجست مقدسى بكل فكر هاتك وبكل أرجاسك فأنا أيضا أجز ولا تشفق عينى وأنا أيضا لا أعفو ثُلثُك يموت بالوباء وبالجوع يفنون فى وسطك وثلث يسقط بالسيف من حولك وثلث أذرّيه فى كل ريح وأستل سيفاً وراءهم.


​

2- رحيل مجد الرب وتخلى الله عن الهيكل.


ونظراً لخراب الهيكل القادم والوشيك حمل الله حزقيال النبى فى الرؤيا إلى أورشليم وأراه عبادتهم للأصنام وشرورهم وآثامهم وسجودهم للشمس،

ومن ثم حتمية عقابهم وهلاكهم ورفض الله للعفو عنهم بسبب عنادهم وإصرارهم على شرهم

ومن ثم فقد ترك مجد الرب الهيكل "فأرتفع مجد الرب عن الكروب إلى كتبة البيت. فامتلأ البيت من السحابة وامتلأت الدار من لمعان مجد الرب … 

وخرج مجد الرب من على عتبة البيت ووقف على الكروبيم. فرفعت الكروبيم أجنحتها وصعدت من الأرض قدام عينى. 

عند خروجها كانت البكرات معها ووقف عند مدخل باب بيت الرب الشرقى ومجد إله إسرائيل عليها من فوق، ثم ترك المدينة أيضا "وصعد مجد الرب من على وسط المدينة ووقف على الجبل الذى على شرقى المدينة.

وجاء نبوخذ نصر للمرة الثالثة وحاصر أورشليم فى الفترة من 588 إلى 585 ق.م.

"وأحرق بيت الرب وبيت الملك وكل بيوت أورشليم وكل بيوت العظماء أحرقها بالنار وسبى عدداً كبيراً من الشعب ولم يبق على الأرض سوى "مساكين الأرض كرامين وفلاحين، 

ومن ثم تحولت نبوات حزقيال النبى إلى المستقبل والرجاء فى العودة مجيء ابن داود والهيكل السمائى.


​

3- حتمية عودة البقية الأمينة وإتمام الوعد بالحياة الجديدة ومجيء ابن داود الذى سبق أن وعد الله به،


وذلك على الرغم من يأس الشعب وتصورهم استحالة العودة

"ها هم يقولون يبست عظامنا وهلك رجاؤنا. قد انقطعنا، ولكن الله يؤكد حتمية هذه العودة "وأخذكم من بين الأمم وأجمعكم من جميع الأراضى وآتى بكم إلى أرضكم، وأرش عليكم ماءً طاهراً فتطهرون من نجاساتكم ومن كل أصنامكم أُطهركم ..

وأعطيكم قلباً جديداً وأجعل روحاً جديدة فى داخلكم وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأعطيكم قلب لحم. 

وأجعل روحى فى داخلكم وأجعلكم تسلكون فى فرائض وتحفظون أحكامى وتعملون بها.

وقد جعل الله من حياة حزقيال النبى الشخصية نموذجاً ومثالاً لما سيحدث للشعب من آلام وآنين، كما جعل من تصرفاته رموزاً لما سيحدث للشعب وما سيعانيه من ضيق وجوع وموت وسبى. 


​

كان حزقيال النبى نفسهُ آية لهم 


وجعل من موت زوجته وما سيعانيه بسبب ذلك مثالاً لما سيحدث لأورشليم من خراب وما سيحدث للشعب من حزن وكرب وضيق "يا ابن آدم هأنذا أخذ عنك شهوة عينيك بضربة (مرض مفاجئ) فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك. 

تنهد ساكناً لا تعمل مناحة على أموات …

فكلمت الشعب صباحاً وماتت زوجتى مساء. 

وفعلت كما أمرنى الرب،

كما جعله الله يتكئ على جنبه الأيسر 390 يوم وعلى جنبه الأيمن 40 يوم، وجعل عليه أربطة حتى لا يتقلب من جنب إلى جنب رمزاً لسنى أثم إسرائيل ويهوذا. 

وطلب منه أن يأكل الطعام، البقوليات فقط، بالوزن ويشرب الماء بالكيل رمزاً لما سيحدث أثناء الحصار من جوع وضيق.


​

كانت رسالته إلى شعب قاسى القلب


وصلب الجبهة متحجر العقل وصلب كالصوان وقد وصف الله بـ "القريس والسلاء و"العقارب.

وكان حزقيال النبى فى وسطهم كما وصفه الله كشعر أشواق لجميل الصوت يحسن العزف فيسمعون كلامك ولا يعملون به، أو بترجمة أخرى "إنما أنت لهم كأغنية حب من صاحب صوت رخيم يحسن العزف. فيسمعون كلامك ولا يعملون به. ولكنهم قالوا عنه "يمثل أمثالاً.

ومثل أشعياء وأرمياء تنبأ حزقيال النبى على البلاد والمدن المجاورة،

فقد تنبأ على مصير عمون وموآب وسعير آدوم وفلسطين وعلى صور، وعلى صيدون، وعلى مصر،

أما أكبر نبواته وأعظمها فقد كانت عن الهيكل الجديد وعودة مجد الرب والمدينة المقدسة والمياه المقدسة والأمجاد القادمة.

القمص عبد المسيح بسيط​ 

المصدر 

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24099

 
​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الاسم, حزقيال, معناه"الله قوي" أو " الله يقوي". من الأنبياء الكبار الأربعة بعد اشعياء وارميا. كان كاهنا من سبط لاوي, دعي للنبوءة اما في سن الثلاثين واما في السنة الثلاثين من تحرير نبوبولاصر, أبي نبوخذنصر, بابل من سلطان آشور . يرجح أنه تنبأ بدءا من السنة 593 ق.م امتدت نبوءته فترة لا تقل عن اثنين وعشرين عاما. كان أحد الذين سبوا مع الملك يهوياكين, ملك يهوذا. كان, فيما يبدو , في الخامسة والعشرين من العمر يومذاك. تاريخ السبي الأول هو 598 ق.م . كيف حصل السبي؟ كان يهواقيم على يهوذا وعمل الشر في عيني الرب فأنهض الرب عليه نبوخذ نصر, ملك بابل , فاستعبده ثلاث سنوات. فلما تمرد عليه أرسل اليه الغزارة التابعين له فحطموه وآذلوه فمات وملك ابنه يهوياكين عوضا عنه. هو أيضا سلك في سيرة أبيه فلم يدم حكمه أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر صعد بعدها بنبوخذ نصر الى أورشليم فسبى الملك ومعه حزقيال وأشرف من في أمة اليهود. بقية الشعب في يهوذا حكمها صديقا , ابن أخي يهوياكين. لكنه تمرد على نبوخذ نصر, هو أيضا, فصعد عليه نبوخذ نصر وخرب أورشليم ودمر الهيكل بعد أحد عشر عاما من غزوتها السابقة, أي حوالي العام 587 ق.م.
حزقيال معاصر لارميا النبي, وعلى دراية بنبوءته. ثمة من يبدي أنه يتناول ملاحظاته التعليمية أو خطاباته القصيرة فيوضحها ويوسعها.
عاش حزقيال مع المسبيين على نهر خابور , وهو قناة في أرض بابل , وربما كان في تل أبيب. تزوج في أوائل الثلاثينات من العمر وكان له بيت. حمل حمل شعبه, بين البؤساء والمطحونين والمعذبين. بنوئته شطران أساسيان: يتسم أولهما بالتهديد والوعيد , تفوه به حزقيال قبل خراب أورشليم والهيكل وقبل سبي فوج جديد من اليهود الى بابل في العام 587 ق.م. هذا يمتد في التبوءة حتى الاصحاح الرابع والعشرين, والشطر الثاني, الى آخر النبوءة, فيه وعد وعد ورجاء أن الله مفتقد شعبه متى حان انصافه واكتمل سبيه الذي سوف يمتد, بحسب ارميا, سبعين عاما.
حكم الرب على أورشليم كان تأديبا بعدما صمت الآذان وقست القلوب." في نجاستك زذيلة لأني طهرتك فلم تطهري ولن تطهري بعد من نجاستك حتى أحل غضبي عليك . أنا الرب تكلمت .يأتي فأفعله, لا أطلق ولا أشفق ولا أندم, حسب طرقك وحسب أعمالك يحكمون عليك يقول السيد الرب"(حز 24:13 - 14 ). لذا منع الرب حزقيال نبيه من النوح والبكاء فكان عليه أن يحمل ألمه على شعبه بسكوت. " يا ابن آدم هانذا آخذ عنك شهوة عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك. تنهد ساكنا, لا تعمل مناحة على أموات, لف عصابتك عليك واجعل نعليك في رجليك ولا تغط شاربيك ولا تأكل من خبز الناس"(حز 15:24 -17 ). حتى لما ماتت زوجته مساء استبان , على الألم, صلبا فولاذيا بنعمة الله. كان الرب قد بثه تلك الصلابة , بازاء تصلب بيت اسرائيل, لما قال له:" هانذا قد جعلت وجهك صلبا مثل وجوههم وجبهتك صلبة مثل جبابهم . قد جعلت جبهتك كالماس أصلب من الصوان فلا تخفهم ولا ترتعب من وجوههم لأنهم بيت متمرد"(حز 8:3 - 9 ). مأساة الرب مع الشعب لم تكن أن الشعب لا يشاء أن يسمع بل أنه لم تعد لكلمة الله جذور في قلوبهم. كلمته منهم كالحب الواقع على أرض محجرة لا جذور لها. لذا قال الرب الاله بفم نبيه:" ويأتون اليك كما يأتي الشعب ويجلسون أمامك كشعبي ويسمعون كلامك ولا يعملون به لأنهم بأفواههم يظهرون شوقا وقلبهم ذاهب وراء كسبهم... " (حز 32:31). النبي واع وهن النفوس ومع ذلك يدعو الى التوبة:" توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم ولا يكون لكم الاثم مهلكة... اعملوا لأنفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة.... لأنني لا أسر بموت من يموت يقول السيد الرب. فارجعوا واحيوا"(حز 30:18 - 32).
الرؤيا الأولى كان لحزقيال بين المسبيين عند نهر خابور, ليس الله في أرض يهوذا وحسب بل في بابل وتل أبيب ونهر خابور أيضا. في أرض الضيق والشدة والتعب والمعاناة ظهر مجد الله جليلا مهيبا رؤيا الحيوانات . رؤيا البكرات, رؤيا مجد الرب, وجوه الحيوانات الأربعة كانت شبه وجه انسان وأسد وثور ونسر. وعند العديد من آبائنا كايرانيوس وأثناسيوس الكبير وغريغوريوس اللاهوتي وأمبروسيوس ميلان أن هذه الوجوه هي للمسيح المتجسدكما يصور في الأناجيل الأربعة: الانسان اشارة لمتى والأسد الى القوة والثور الاحتمال والنسر الى السمو. 
ثم أعطي حزقيال درجا , كتب فيه من داخل ومن قفاه مراث ونحيب وويل. وأمر أن يأكله فصار في فمه حلوا كالعسل(10:2 ,3:3). الدرج هو كلام الله الى المسبيين لينقله لهم " ان سمعوا وان امتنعوا". بأكل الدرج كان مفترضا بحزقيال أن يصير واحدا وكلمة الهه, أن يلتزمها في حشاه, هذا جعل الكلمة, على حلاوتها في فمه, مرة في حرارة روحك(14:3) لأنها تطال العلاقة التي تربطه بشعبه من حيث هي كلمة دينونة للشعب وعقاب.
يد الرب على حزقيال كانت شديدة, فقد جعله رقيبا على اسرائيل, حارسا ومنذرا, الطاعة بات وحياته رهن بخدمته." قد جعلتك رقيبا لبيت اسرائيل... اذا قلت للشرير موتا تموت وما أنذرته أنت ولا تكلمت انذارا للشرير من طريقه الرديئة لاحياته فذلك الشرير يموت باثمه, أما دمه فمن يدك أطلبه.وان أنذرت أنت الشرير ولم يرجع عن شره ولا عن طريقه الرديئة فانه يموت باثمه , أما أنت فقد نجيت نفسك"(18:3 ,17 - 21 ).
وكان على حزقيال أن يمثل بالرسم حصار أورشليم وكسر قوام الخبز فيها" فيأكلون الخبز بالوزن وبالغم ويشربون الماء بالكيل وبالحيرة لكي يعوزهم الخبز والماء ويتحيروا.... ويفنوا باثمهم" (16:4 - 17 ).
ثم تأتي آية حلق النبي رأسه ولحيته, ثلث شعره يحرفه بالنار اشارة للذين سيحرقون أو يموتون بالمجاعة والوباء داخل المدينة. والثلث الثاني يضربه بالسيف اشارة لمن سيموتون قتلا بالسيف. والثلث الثالث يذريه الى الريح رمزا لمن يسبون ويشردون في كل مكان.
بعد ذلك, في الاصحاح الثامن, رفع روح حزقيال بين الأرض والسماء ونقله في رؤى الله الى أورشليم ليبصرا الرجاسات العظيمة التي يعملها بيت اسرائيل: شيوخ اسرائيل يبخرون لأشكال دبابات وحيوانات نجسة وأصنام مرسومة على الحائط, والنسوة يبكين علي تموز والرجال يسجدون للشمس نور الشرق وقد ملأوا الأرض ظلما.
ثم في الاصحاح التاسع يوسم كل الذين يعبدون الله ويبقون ويهلك الباقون. في الاصحاح الثاني عشر يستبين النبي آية للجلاء العتيد للشعب وأنه لا يتنبأ لأزمنة بعيدة بل ما ينكلم به حاصل عن قريب. وفي الاصحاح الثامن عشر يقطع الرب على الشعب حجة أن آباءهم أكلوا الحصرم وهم ضرسوا." لا يكون لكم من بعد أن تضربوا هذا المثل في اسرائيل"(3:18). " النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من اثم الأب والأب لا يحمل من اثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون"20:18). الله لا يسر بموت الشرير الى أن يرجع ويحيا (23:18). لذلك اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم " واعملوا لأنفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة"(31:18).
واذ كان الويل عنوان الاصحاحات الأربعة والعشرين الأولى من حزقيال فالرجاء هو عنوان الاصحاحات المتبقية.
في الاصحاح الرابع والثلاثين ويل لرعاة اسرائيل الذين يرعون انفسهم دون الغنم , ولكن مصحوب بوعد من الله بالسؤال عن غنمه وافتقادها(11:34). لا تكون بعد غنيمة ويحكم الله بين شاة وشاة. لذا قال:" اقيم عليها راعيا واحدا فيرعاها عبدي داود, هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا, وأنا الرب أكون لهم الها وعبدي داود رئيسا في وسطهم. أنا الرب تكلمت"(23:34 -24).
واذ كان الرب في الاصحاح الثامن عشر قد حث الشعب على طرح معاصيه عنه وأن يعمل لنفسه قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة, فانه في الاصحاح السادس والثلاثين يعطيهم أن يحققوا ذلك. " وأعطيكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جيدية في داخلكم وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأعطيكم قلب لحم وأجعل روحي في داخلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي وتعملون بها"(26:36 - 27). وبعد أن يطهر الرب الاله بيت اسرائيل من كل آثامه تبنى الخرب.... وتفلح الأرض.... وتصير الأرض الخربة كجنة عدن والمدن المفقرة معمورة.... يد الرب هي التي تفعل لا لأنهم صالحون بل لأنه هو الصالح.
ثم يأتي الاصحاح السابع والثلاثون برؤيا القيامة.بيت اسرائيل , بشريا, مغلق عليه كما في قبر لكن الله يقيمه. انها رؤيا العظام اليابسة هذه العظام هي كل بيت اسرائيل القائلون:"يبست عظامنا وهلك رجاؤنا, قد انقطعنا". لكن يتنبأ النبي ويقول لهم:" هكذا قال السيد الرب. هانذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي... فتعلمون أني أنا الرب عند فتحى قبوركم اصعادي اياكم... وأجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون..."(12:37 - 14). وفي الرؤيا عينها أن العظام تتقارب ويكسوها العصب واللحم وينبسط عليها الجلد, ثم يدخل فيها الروح فيحيون ويقومون على أقدامهم جيشا عظيما جدا.
بعد ذلك, بين الاصحاحين الأربعين والثامن الأربعين, يستبين الهيكل الجديد الذي يقيم فيه مجد الله وكذلك الحياة المقدسة التي " تخرج من عتبة البيت نحو الشرق وتذهب الى البحر فتشفي المياه". البيت انما هو جسد الرب يسوع الذي قال لليهود أن ينقضوا الهيكل وهو مقيمه في ثلاثة أيام, وكان يشير الى هيكل جسده وقيامته. أما المياه المقدسة التي تشفي العالمين فهي التي جرت من جنب السيد وتملأ الدنيا ضياء وتحيل الأمم اسرائيل جديدا. 



المصدر 

http://www.vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1128-*القديس-حزقيال-النبي-(القرن-6-ق.م)


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

​
*الخادم والخدمة فى سفر حزقيال النبى​*


*الخادم و الخدمة في [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]سفر [/URL]حزقياء النبي*​



*· الخادم في [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]سفر [/URL]حزقياء هو شخص يشتغل بقلبه قبل عقله :*
*ففي الاصحاح التاسع الآيه الرابعة نجد الخادم اصبح حساسا من جهة خطبة الكنيسة ، لهذا فهو يئن و يتنهد .قلبه اقل من عقله و جسمه .*
*" اعبر في وسط المدينة ، في وسط اورشليم وسم بسمه علي جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون علي كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها " (مز 9 : 4)*
*بولس الرسول في [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]سفر [/URL]الاعمال الاصحاح العشرين يقول :*​


*" اسهروا متذكرين اني ثلاث سنين ليلا و نهارا لم افتر عن ان انذر بدموع كل واحد " (أع 20 :31) .*
*وفي (حز21 :6) " اما انت يا ابن آدم فتنهد بانكسار القلب و الحقوين و بمرارة تنهد امام عيونهم."*
*انكسار الحقوين المقصود منها المطانيات ، و الانين لا يوجد في حياة الانسان الا اذا شعر بآلام السيد المسيح من اجله . احس بالصليب بالنسبة لنفوس اللآخرين .*
*+الخادم انسان حامل للصليب :*​ 

*" يا اولادي الذين أتمخض بكم ايضا الي ان يتصور المسيح فيكم " (غلا4 :19)*​ 

*" من اراد ان يكون لي تلميذا ...فليحمل صليبه و يتبعني " (مت16 :24)*
*" فخررت علي وجهي و صرخت بصوت عظيم و قلت آه يا سيد الرب هل تفني انت بقية اسرائيل" (حز11 :13)*
*" فحملنى الروح واخذنى فذهبت مراً فى حرارة روحى ويد الرب كانت شديدة علىّ " ( حز 3 : 14 )*
*حياة [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]حزقيال [/URL]مع الله كانت كلها … قال له الرب تعالى لاربك بماذا يفعل كهنة اسرائيل فى الخفاء ويقولون ان الله لا يرانا ( حز 8) …( انقب فى الحائط … ادخل وانظر الرجاسات الشريرة التى هم عاملوها هنا)*
*· فالخادم مشارك لالام المخدومين :*
*فالخدمة مشاركة فهى ليست مجرد تعليم طلب من الرب ان يشتغل خادم … طلباتك يا رب.*
*" اتكئ على جنبك اليسار وضع عليه اثم بيت اسرايئل على عدد الايام التى فيها تتلئ علية تحمل اثمهم فاتكئ على جنبك اليمين ايضا فتحمل اثم يهوذا … " (حز 4 : 4 ، 5 ، 6) مشاركة فى خطية المخدومين . ان سر التجسد يعنى ان الله شاركنا فى جسدنا … لا تستطيع ان تشعر بانين اخواتك الا اذا شاركتهم فى رهبنة الاخوة الصغار نجد ان مبدأهم هو : انه لكى تخدم لابد ان تعيش معهم ، فمثلا لكى تخدم الناس الساكنين فى عش صفيح لابد ان تسكن انت فى عشه صفيح .*
*** الخادم تصبح خدمته بالنسبة له موجهة لقلبه فى اى مكان لانه يشارك المخدومين فى اوجاعهم .*
*+الخادم له مواصفات جبارة :*​ 

*قال ربنا لحزقيال اذهب للخدمة … ما هى امكانيات الخدمة يا رب.*​ 

*(حز 3 : 9 ) " جعلت جبهتك كالماس اصلب من الصوانى فلا تخفهم ولا ترتعب من وجوههم لانهم بيت متمرد" *
*المعروف ان الماس اصلب المجوهرات . فالخادم اصلب من الصوان امام البيت المتمرد.*
*** الذى يجعله كالصوان ؟*​ 

*1- كلمة الله : " افتح فمك وكل ما انا معطيكم… فاكلته فصار فى فمى كالعسل حلاوة " ( حز 2 : 8 ، 3 : 3)*
*الخادم انسان دارس لكلمة ربنا . وكلام ربنا يجعله شجاعا يلتزم بخط واضح ومبادئ إلهية هامة . يوسف الصديق امام امرأة فوطيفار كان جبارا وكان اصلب من الصوان…*
*فى (حز 2 : 10 ) "فنشرة امامى وهو مكتوب من داخل ومن قفاه" . فكلمة ربنا لها وجه ولها قفا . الانسان العادى يقرأ كلمة الله من الوجه ، اما الانسان المدقق يظهر له معانى كلمات الله المختفية من قفاه.*
*فالخادم يرى فى كلمة الله امور مختفية كثيرة ومعانى روحية عميقة تجعل وجهه اصلب من الصوان . كلمة ربنا مهمة جداً حاول تعيش على مبادئ " المسيح انتم انقياء من اجل الكلام الذى كلمتكم به " ( يو 15 : 3) *
*كلمة ربنا هى التى خلقت الشهداء و القديسين " لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد " …*
*قديما كانت الحيوانات المجترة حيوانات طاهرة . فالخادم يجتر كلام ربنا " فى ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا" (مز1)وفى (حز 3 : 10 ) " وقال لى يا ابن ادم كل الكلام الذى اكلمك به اودعه قلبك واسمعه ياذنيك.*
*ب- الصلاة : شرحها [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]حزقيال [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]النبى [/URL]شرحا رائعا فى (حز 2 : 1 ، 2) " فقال لى يا ابن آدم قم على قدميك فاتكلم معك" فدخل فى روح لما تكلم مع واقامنى على قدمى فسمعت المتكلم معي … الصلاة فى [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-الخادم-والخدمة-فى-سفر-حزقيال-النبى&"]حزقيال [/URL]هى حديث من الله يقول الرب له قم فقط وانا احدثك ربنا يريد ان يتكلم مع الانسان ولكنه يطلب منه ان يقوم على رجليه اولا فلما وقفت على رجلى حرك الرب فى الروح وهذا ما نسميه الامتلاء من الروح القدس فهو يبدأ بوقفة من الانسان امام الله . فيتحول وجهه ويصير اقوى من الصوان بفعل الروح المتحرك فيه … ان اقوى صلاة فى تاريخ الكنيسة هى صلاة الشهيد ساعة استشهادة فيها سيقابل الرب بعد دقائق (فى حز 3 : 22) يقول " وقال لى قم اخرج الى البقعة وهناك اكلمك …) فممكن ربنا يكلمه فى مكانه ، ولكنه يريدة ان يختلى … يقول له أخرج الى البقعة لاكلمك . البقعة دى زى المكان خرب فى حدود البلد .*
*فى ( حز 3 : 24) " أذهب اغلق على نفسك فى وسط بيتك" هنا نجد قفل الباب للصلاة . ان اردت ان يتكلم الله معك ادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك … (مت 6) .*
*فى (حز 3 : 14) " فحملنى الروح واخذنى فذهبت مرا في حرارة روحي و يد الرب كانت شديدة علي ."*
*فالانسان الذي يأكل كلمة الله و يمضغها و يخبرها ، ثم يختلي مع الله لابد ان يكون في حرارة الروح....ان وظيفة الخادم في الكنيسة هي الامتلاء من الروح القدس.*
*في(حز 8: 3) " و مد شبه يد و اخذني بناصية رأسي و رفعني روح بين السماء و الارض."*
*الخادم يعلق بين السماء و الارض.الخادم يعيش علي الارض لكن متعلق فوق السماء ، مشكلة غريب متعلق في الامور الالهية و قلبه يأكله علي انتشار ملكوت الله رغم انه يعيش علي الارض .*
*+الخادم شخص حساس جدا للخطية :*​ 

*اولا : الخطية خيانة: في (حز 18 : 24) " اذا رجع البار عن بره و عمل اثما ، و فعل مثل كل الرجاسات التي يفعلها الشرير افيحيا .كل بره الذي عمله لا يذكر في خيانته و في خطيته التي اخطأ بها يموت."*
*و في (حز 20 :27) "هكذا قال السيد الرب في هذا ايضا جرف علي آباؤكم ايضا اذ خانوني خيانة."*
*ثانيا : الخطية اغاظة للرب :*​ 

*من يفشي سرا خطيرا للاعداء يغيظ الدولة .*​ 

*في حزقياء الاصحاح السادس عشر بأكمله يسجل لنا هذه الحقيقة "وزينت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللحم وزدت في زناك لاغاظتي" (حز 16 :26)*
*الله اعطي لكل انسان مواهب ، فهل انت تستعمل هذه المواهب لارضاء الله ام اغاظته ؟.*
*مثال : الله خلق لك لسان تقرأ به آيه ؟ كلمة ربنا ، ولا أي كتاب تقرأ به حاجة تغيظ ربنا .*
*ان الستخدام البطال للمواهب يعتبر اغاظة لربنا . كما يقول معلمنا يعقوب الرسول في رسالته الاصحاح الرابع "محبة العالم عداوة لله ."*
*ثالثا : الخطية جرح للمسيح :*​ 

*الخطية في مفهوم الانجيل ذبح للمسيح . لان السيد المسيح له المجد حمل خطايانا علي الصليب . فالخطية تجعله يصلب مرة اخري .كما يقول القديس بولس للعبرانيين "....اذ هم يصلبون لانفسهم ابن الله ثانية و يشهرونه.عب6*
*رابعا : الخطية رمي لربنا وراء ظهرك :*
*الانسان الذي يفعل الخطية يعطي ظهره للرب ووجهه للعالم .*​ 

*في (حز 23 : 35) "لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب من اجل انك نسيتني و طرحتني وراء ظهرك فتحملني ايضا رذيلتك و زناك." وربنا كشف لحزقياء عن منظر رهيب جدا .*
*"فجاء بي الي دار بيت الرب الداخلية ، و اذا عند باب هيكل الرب بين الرواق و المذبح نحو خمسة و عشرين رجلا ظهورهم نحو هيكل الرب ووجوههم نحو الشرق و هم ساجدون للشمس نحو الشرق(حز8 : 16) أعطوا لربنا ظهورهم اما وجوههم فناحية العالم يعبدون الشمس . معني صعب خالص .*
*اسباب الخطية :*​ 

*1- الكبرياء : في (حز7 : 10) "...ازهرت العصا .افرخت الكبرياء".الكبرياء هي سر الخطية لاجل هذا جاء السيد المسيح عن طريق الاتضاع الحقيقي . الخدمة هي اقتلاع لروح الكبرياء من المخدومين .*
*2- النجاسة ايضا من اسباب الخطية :*
*النجاسة زعلت ربنا خالص.و في (حز8 : 12)نجد الرب يقول لحزقياء "أرأيت يا ابن آدم ما تفعله شيوخ بيت اسرائيل في الظلام كل واحد في مخادع تصاويره .لانهم يقولون الرب لا يرانا . الرب قد ترك الارض "*
*فالخطية صنم يظهر في القلب ...شعب الله في القديم خرجوا من ارض مصر بدون عجل ، و لكن العجل كان في قلوبهم و في تصوراتهم ، لهذا حينما صعد موسي علي الجبل . بسرعة صنعوا العجل و قالوا هذه هي آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اخرجتك من ارض مصر .*
*في (حز14 : 3) "يا ابن آدم هؤلاء الرجال قد اصعدوا اصنامهم الي قلوبهم و وضعوا معسرة اثمهم تلقاء اوجههم".*
*يقول نيل السينائي : (الذي لا يبغض الخطية يدان من الخاطئين حتي ولو لم يفعلها ).*
*لكي نقضي علي الخطية لابد اولا ان تكرها وتبغضها من قلبك ،واذا كنت تريد ان تنتصر علي الخطية ضع الرب امامك في كل حين ."وضعت الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني حتي لا اتزعزع (مز16 : 8)*
*ايليا النبي دائما يقول "حي هو الرب الذي انا واقف امامه "(امل17 :1)*​ 

*ويوسف الصديق نجده يقول "كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم و اخطي الي الله "(تك39 : 9)*
*ولما اختار الرب السبعين رسولا ارسلهم امام وجهه .امام ربنا*
*3-الذات ايضا من اسباب الخطية :*
*الذات خطر جدا علي الخادم .في (حز13 :10-14)"من اجل انهم اضلوا شعبي قائلين سلام و ليس سلام وواحد منهم يبني حائطا و هاهم يملطونه بالطفال .فقل للذين يملطونه بالطفال انه يسقط.يكون مطر جارف و انتن يا حجارة البرد تسقطن ريح عاصفة تشققه .و هوذا اذاسقط الحائط افلا يقال لكم اين الطين الذي طينتم به .لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب .اني اشققه بريح عاصفة في غضبي ويكون مطر جارف في سخطي وحجارة برد في غيظي لافنائه.فأهدم الحائط الذي ملطتموه بالطفال و ألصقه بالارض .وينكشف أساسه فيسقط وتفنون انتم في وسطه فتعلمون اني انا الرب ."*
*الخدام هذه الايام يعملون هكذا يبيضون من الخارج*
*+الرب يؤدب بالخطية:*
*يسهل لهم طريق الخطية*​ 

*في (حز23 :8،9)"لم تترك زناها من مصر....لذلك سلمتها أبد عشاقها ليد بني أشور الذين عشقتهم."*
*وبولس الرسول في رسالة رومية يقول "أسلمهم الله أيضاٌالي شهوات قلوبهم الي النجاسة لإماتة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم."(رو1 : 24)*
*في (حز35 : 6)"لذلك حي انا يقول السيد الرب اني أهيئك للدم، والدم يتبعك.اذ لم تكره الدم فالدم يتبعك."والدم هنا يشير الي الخطية.*
*ملكة سبأعندما أتت لتزور سليمان أخذت معها ذهب (رمز الطهارة)وحجارة كريمة(رمز الاعمال الصالحة)واطياب(رمز للعبادة).*
*ملكة سبأهذه ترمز للنفس البشرية ،وسليمان يرمز للمسيح .كان المفروض ان سليمان يرد لها الهدية ولكنه قال لها أعطيك حسب شهوة قلبك.حسب كرم الملك...*
*الشخص الذي يعرف المسيح جيدا مهما طلب منه يعطيه حتي حياته سوف يعطيك .ولو طلبت شهوتك أيضا سيعطيك.لهذا من يعرف المسيح جيدا يطلب بكل جرأة فسيعطي له.*
*+والرب يعطي لكي يتوب:*​ 

*في (حز22 : 17)نري ان التأديب هنا بغرض ازالة الزفل "من حيث انكم كلكم صرتم زفلا فلذلك ها أنذا اجمعكم في وسط اورشليم....فأجمعكم و انفخ عليكم في نار غضبي فتسبكون في وسطها."*
*فهنا غضب الله معلن بغرض التوبة والرجوع.يقول القديس انطونيوس(اشعلوا نار الروح القدس داخلكم).*
*في (حز20 : 37)"وأمركم تحت العصا وأدخلكم في رباط العهد."عصا الله لذيذة توصلنا الي رباط العهد.*
*ما موقف الخادم من الخطية :-*​ 

*عمل الخادم دعوة للتوبة...يوحنا المعمدان كانت رسالته "توبوا".والسيد المسيح كانت رسالته "توبوا".*
*رسالة الكنيسة ورسالة الخدمة هي التوبة،علشان كده كل الديانات الاخري يمكن ان ندخلها من باب الوثن مثال : ممكن تحصل علي الزواج و100 جنيه من المحافظة وشقة مفروشة ومجهزة اذا دخلت دين اخر .سهلة انما المسيحية لا ندخلها الا من الباب الضيق وهو باب التوبة.لاجل هذا كان آباؤنا لا يعتمدوا احد بسرعة او بسهولة ، بل لابد ان يدخل من باب التوبة اولاٌ.*
*التوبة بالنسبة لربنا:*
*اولاٌ:يريد لنا ان نرجع إليه:*
*أ- في(حز 33 : 11)"قل لهم.حي انا يقول السيد الرب اني لا اسر بموت الشرير ،بل بان يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا.ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طريقكم الرديئة فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل."*
*(حز 18 : 23)"هل مسرة اسر بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب الا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا ."*
*(حز 18 : 33)"لاني لا اسر بموت من يموت يقول السيد الرب فارجعوا واحيوا."*
*ب- عقاب الله للانسان الهدف منه الرجوع له (حز 14 : 11) ، (حز 16 : 27 ، 56).*
*ج- لماذا يجري ربنا وراء النفس الخاطئة للتوبة ؟...لأن هناك عهد قديم (حز16) عهداٌ أبدياٌ.*​
*منقول*

​*
المصدر 

http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?36130-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%85-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%B3%D9%81%D8%B1-%D8%AD%D8%B2%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%A8%D9%89
* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*






إنه حزقيال النبيّ، أو "الله قويّ" او "الله يقوّي". كان كاهنًا من سبط لاوي. دُعي للنبوءة، وامتدّت نبوءته فترة لا تقل عن اثنين وعشرين عامًا. عاصر إرميا، وكان على معرفة واسعة بنبوءته، وهو أحد الذين سُبوا مع الملك يهوياكين، ملك يهوذا، فترة حكم نبوخذنصّر.*

*عاش مع المسبيّين على نهر خابور، وحمل شعبه وخدم بين البؤساء والمعذّبين. كتاب نبوءته شطران أساسيان يتسم أولهما بالتهديد والوعيد. ويمتد حتى الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين تفوّه به حزقيال قبل خراب أورشليم والهيكل وقبل سبي جديد لليهود الى بابل. والشطر الثاني الى آخر النبوة، فيه وعد ورجاء أنّ الله مفتقد شعبه متى حان إنصافه واكتمل سبيه الذي سوف يمتد، بحسب إرميا، سبعين عاما.*

*الرؤيا الاولى كانت لحزقيال بين المسبيّين عند نهر خابور، رؤيا الحيوانات، رؤيا البكرات. رؤيا مجد الرب. ووجوه الحيوانات الأربعة كانت شبه وجه إنسان وأسد وثور ونسر. وعند العديد من أبائنا كإيرانيوس وأثناسيوس الكبير وغريغوريوس اللاهوتيّ وامبروسيوس ميلان أنّ هذه الوجوه هي للمسيح المتجسّد كما يصوّر في الأناجيل الأربعة: الإنسان إشارة لمتى والأسد لمرقص والثور للوقا والنّسر ليوحنّا. وقيل أيضًا إنّما الإشارة بوجه الإنسان هي إلى الحك مة و الأسد الى القوّة والثور الى الاحتمال والنّسر الى السمّو .*

*يد الربّ على حزقيال كانت شديدة، فقد جعله رقيبًا على إسرائيل، وحياته رهن لخدمته. وكان على حزقيال أن يمثل بالرسم حصار أورشليم وكسر قوام الخبز فيها. ثمّ تأتي آية حلق النبيّ لرأسه ولحيته، ثلث شعره يحرقه بالنّار إشارة للذين سيُحرقون او يموتون بالمجاعة والوباء داخل المدينة ... وفي الإصحاح التاسع يوسم كلّ الذين يعبدون الله ويبقون ويهلك الباقون.*

*"الابن لا يحمل من إثم الآب والآب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. برّ البار عليه يكون، وشرّ الشرير عليه يكون" 
(18:20)*
*واذا كان الويل عنوان الإصحاحات الأربعة والعشرين الاولى، فالرجاء هو عنوان الإصحاحات المتبقية. ففي الإصحاح الرابع والثلاثين، ويلٌ لرعاة إسرائيل الذين يرعون أنفسهم دون الغنم، لكن مصحوبًا بوعدٍ من الله بالسؤال عن غنمه وافتقادها. ومن ثمّ يأتي الإصحاح السابع والثلاثون برؤيا القيامة، بيت إسرائيل، بشريا، مغلق عليه كما في قبر لكنّ الله يقيمه. وفي الإصحاحين الأربعين والثامن والأربعين، يستبين الهيكل الجديد الذي يقيم فيه مجد الله وكذلك الحياة المقدّسة التي "تخرج من عتبة البيت نحو الشرق وتذهب الى البحر فتشفي المياه". البيت إنّما جسد الرب يسوع الذي قال لليهود أن ينقضوا الهيكل وهو يقيمه في ثلاثة أيام. أمّا المياه المقدّسة التي تشفي العالمين فهي التي جرت من جنب السيّد وتملأ الدنيا ضياء وتحيل الأمم، إسرائيل جديدا.*



*المصدر *


*http://mjoa.org/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=235:2008-07-23-20-45-39&catid=116:2008-06-14-07-35-32&Itemid=138*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*الكفل... مدفن النبي حزقيال*













*الصوت الاخر / علي شمخي*



مدينة صغيرة تغفو على نهر الفرات تحاذي النجف من الشمال وتحاذي الحلة من الجنوب هنا كان للتاريخ حكاية اطلال مدينة تروي احداثا متلاحقة من تاريخ العراق. 
الكفل كانت تعرف قديما باسم (قرية بئر ملاحة) وفي الكفل مدفن نبي الله *حزقيال* المسمى بذي الكفل وعليه ميل يماثل ميل زمرد خاتون والشيخ عمر السهروردي في بغداد ويتصل بالقبر من جهته الغربية جامع فيه منبر ومحراب ومنارة. 
ويحكي التاريخ قصة تقول في اواخر العهد العثماني. 
تطاول اليهود على هذا المكان وبنوا فيه مخازناً وبيوتا وغرفا ياوي اليها الزائرون منهم في اعيادهم ومواسمهم. 
وفي سنة (1887) م رفع الحاج ذرب بن عباس المالكي السادن لمرقد ذي الكفل عريضة الى السلطان عبد الحميد بحث فيها عن الجامع وحدوده ومساحته وتاريخ المنارة وموضع المحراب والمنبر وذكر تطاول اليهود عليه وتملكهم له فجائت على اثر ذلك لجنة من الاستانة لاستيضاح الحقيقة وما أن وصلت بغداد حتى اتصل بها اليهود وقدموا لها هدايا ثمينة فكتبت اللجنة تقريرا مخالفا للواقع نفت فيه وجود المنارة في الكفل وبعثت في تاييد قرارها من اخذ صورة للقرية من احدى جهاتها التي لايظهر فيها شكل المنارة ومن هذا التاريخ صار الناس يضربون المثل بمنارة الكفل بالنسبة لنكران الحقيقة التي لاتحتاج الى برهان. 
وتوجد في انحاء الكفل مجموعة من القبور المشيدة وبعض القرى والامكنة التاريخية منها موضع قرية شوشة واطلال قرية العباسية التي يرتقي تاريخها الى العصر الاموي. 
والكفل اليوم ناحية تابعة لمحافظة بابل ورغم مضي السنين على انشاءها الا انها ماتزال مهملة من الناحية العمرانية رغم وقوعها على طرق رئيسية تؤدي الى محافظات بابل وكربلاء والنجف كما ان اماكنها التاريخية مهملة وبحاجة الى تطوير. 




المصدر 


http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q0kK5m1yP3cJ:www.sotakhr.com/index.php%3Fid%3D2128+%D8%AD%D8%B2%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%A8%D9%89&cd=41&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

**القدس - جبل الزيتون**


*مقدمة :*

سمي الجبل بهذا الاسم لأنّ قممه كانت مكسوّة بأشجار الزيتون. ويسميه المحليون أيضا «الطور» وهو اسم عام يطلقه العرب عادة على جبل سيناء وجريزيم وطابور وجبل الزيتون. والاسم أصله آرامي ويعني الجبل. ​




*نظرة على التاريخ :*

*في الكتاب المقدس*
٢ صم ١٥، ٣٠ - ذكر المكان أيام الملك داود كمكان للعبادة. ولما هرب من وجه ابنه أبشالوم «صعد داود مرتٍى الزيتون وكان يصعدُ باكيا ورأسه مغطى وهو يمشي حافيا» وبلغ «قمة الجبل حيث يسجد للرب».

١ ملوك ١١، ٧ - في آخر أيام حياته، تنازل سليمان وقام ببناء هياكل وثنية لآلهة زوجته الغريبة: «حينئذ بنى مشرفا لكاموش ... في الجبل الذي شرقي أورشليم، ولمولك ... وكذلك صنع لجميع نسائه الغريبات اللواتي كنّ يحرقن البخور ويذبحن لآلهتهن». ٢ ملوك ٢٣، ١٥ - دمر يوشيا الملك هذه المشارف جميعها أيام الإصلاح الديني. 

حزقيال ١١، ٢٢ - وفيما كان النبي حزقيال يعلن حكم الله على القدس، مكان الأوثان والجور والقتل، وضعه بصورة رؤية فقال: «وصعد مجد الرب عن وسط المدينة ووقف على الجبل الذي عن شرق المدينة». كان هذا حكما بالقضاء: الله يتخلى عن مدينته الجاحدة. 

زكريا ١٤، ٤ في وصفه لمعركة الله الحاسمة ضد الأمم التي تضطهد شعب الله، يقدم النبي زكريا الله بتشبيه بليغ في صورة محارب مقدام: «تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي قبالة أورشليم إلى الشرق، فينشق الجبل من نصفه...» 

يحتمل أن القديس لوقا، حينما حدد مكان صعود الرب إلى السماء من جبل الزيتون، كان يفكر في نبوءة حزقيال النبي المذكورة أعلاه. ​



*صعود يسوع إلى السماء :*

*أعمال ١، ٣-١٢*
وأظهر لهم يسوع نفسه حيا بعد آلامه بكثير من الأدله، إذ تراءى لهم مدّة أربعين يوما، وكلّمهم على ملكوت الله. وبينما هو مجتمع بهم، أوصاهم ألا يغادروا أورشليم ... كانوا إذن مجتمعين فسألوه: «يا رب، أفي هذا الزمن تعيد الملك إلى إسرائيل؟» فقال لهم: ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي حددها الآب بذات سلطانه. ولكنّ الروح القدس ينزل عليكم فتنالون قوّة وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وكلّ اليهودية والسامرة، حتّى أقاصي الأرض.

ولما قال ذلك، رفع بمرأى منهم، ثمّ حجبه غمام عن أبصارهم. وبينما عيونهم شاخصة إلى السماء وهو ذاهب، إذا رجلان قد مثلا لهم في ثياب بيض وقالا: «أيها الجليليون، ما لكم قائمين تنظرون إلى السماء؟ فيسوع هذا الذي رُفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي كما رأيتموه ذاهبا إلى السماء». فرجعوا إلى أورشليم من الجبل الذي يقال له جبل الزيتون، وهو قريب من أورشليم على مسيرة سبت منها. 

وارتبط جبل الزيتون بذكرى يسوع الذي كان يمر منه مع تلاميذه باستمرار في ذهابه وإيابه من القدس إلى أريحا وبيت عنيا. وتدل الشهادات على أن معظم الجبل كان مليئا بالكنائس والأديرة منذ القرن الخامس.

أول مكان أقيم على جبل الزيتون وهو أهمها كان كنيسة «غابة الزيتون» (In Eleona) وكانت هذه إحدى الكنائس الثلاث التي شيدتها هيلانة أيام قسطنطين فوق المغارات الثلاث المقدسة، مغارة الميلاد والقبر المقدس وهذه المغارة فوق جبل الزيتون التي تكرم الموقع الذي يشير إليه أوسابيوس على أن «يسوع أخذ يعلم تلاميذه الأسرار المقدسة» فيه. قامت إحدى الثريات واسمها پومينيا عام ٣٧٨ م. ببناء كنيسة أخرى على موقع عال لذكرى صعود يسوع إلى السماء. وكتبت الحاجة إيجيريا التي زارت البلاد حوالي عام ٣٨٠ م. أنّ هذه الكنيسة سميت (Ibomon) أي «على القمة». 

في ذلك الحين شفيت القديسة ميلانيا بصورة عجائبية من مرض عضال كان قد أصابها فقررت على إثره أن تتخلّى مع زوجها عن كلّ ما تملك لتعيش معه الفقر الإنجيلي. فجاءا إلى القدس في بداية القرن الخامس وبنيا فوق جبل الزيتون ديرا أسمته (Apostolion) قرب مغارة «غابة الزيتون». وبنت أيضا كنيسة صغيرة قرب كنيسة الصعود. ووصف لنا أركولفو أسقف چاليا الذي أقام في الأرض المقدسة طيلة ستة شهور عام ٦٧٠ الكنيسة كبناء مستدير مفتوح السقف وكأني به يشير للجميع إلى الطريق للسماء. وفي وسطها برج على ارتفاع الإنسان يحفظ في داخله التراب الذي داس عليه المخلص في صعوده .

دمرت جميع هذه الأبنية مع مقدم الفرس عام ٦١٤. وأعاد المسيحيون بناءها، لكن أعاد المسلمون دكّها عند اقتراب الصليبيين. ولما استولى الصليبيون على القدس شيّدوا بناءً ضخما ضمّ جميع هذه الأبنية وحصنوه بالأبراج. واستعملوا الكثير من مواد الكنائس البيزنطية وبنوا كنيسة مثمنة الأضلاع فوق موضع الصعود. بعد عودة المسلمين إلى المدينة لم يتبق لهذا البناء من أثر اللهمّ إلا الجزء العلوي الذي ما زال يحتفظ بالأساسات الصليبية المثمنة الأضلاع والقبة الوسطى التي تمّ تغطيها وحوّلت إلى جامع. ​



*زيارة الأماكن المقدسة :*

١. كنيسة (Viri Galilei) «أيّها الرجال الجليليون». يشمل الاسم الكنيسة وكل المنطقة المحيطة التابعة للروم الأثوذكس. يرجع الاسم إلى نص أعمال الرسل الذي يقول «أيّها الجليليون ما بالكم قائمين تنظرون إلى السماء» (أع ١، ١١). وهذه الكنيسة مكرسة لظهور يسوع القائم للأحد عشر. نجد داخل السور كنيسة بيزنطية تحيي مشهداً نجده في إنجيل منحول للملاك جبرائيل الذي يعلن للعذراء موعد انتقالها إلى السماء.

٢. دير الروس هو منسك للراهبات الروسيات ويحتفظ بذكرى موقع الصعود بحسب التقليد الأرثوذكسي. يرجع البناء إلى عام ١٨٧٠ ويمكن مشاهدة بقايا دير أرمني من القرن السادس به فسيفساء رائعة. 

٣. قبة الصعود يقوم السور الذي يحوي بداخله مزار الصعود فوق بقايا البناء الصليبي وهو على شكل مثمن الأضلاع. ومزار الصعود عينه مزدان بعناصر معمارية مدعومة بأعمدة وأقواس بسيطة وهو من العهد الصليبي. وقد تحول مسجدا بعد مقدم صلاح الدين. كان هذا المزار يقع في منتصف البناء الصليبي الضخم الذي بنوه وقبته مفتوحة نحو السماء. وقد أغلقت القبة عام ١٢٠٠ على النحو الذي نراه اليوم. يكرم التقليد المسيحي والإسلامي حجرا معزولا في الأرضية نرى عليه آثار قدم يسوع اليسرى.
خير ما نذكره في هذا الموضع هي كلمة يسوع القائل: «هاءنذا معكم طوال الأيام إلى نهاية العالم» (متى ٢٨، ٢٠). 

٤. غابة الزيتون والأبنية التي حول أطلال كنيسة «غابة الزيتون» البيزنطية. يحتوي البناء على كنيسة مكرسة للقلب الأقدس ودير لراهبات الكرمل ومنسك «أبانا الذي» المقام لذكرى تعليم يسوع الصلاة الربيـّة. وفيه مغارة. يبدو أنّ الموقع تحول في الحقبة البيزنطية إلى مدفن لدفن الشخصيات المرموقة فنجد قبر القديس كيريلوس بطريرك القدس (٣٨٦ م.).
بدأت الأبنية تقام في هذا الموقع في نهاية القرن الماضي وأضيف إليه عام ١٨٧٥ م. رواق «أبانا الذي». تحوي الأروقة على ٣٦ حجرا نقشت عليها الصلاة الربيّة بمختلف اللغات.
ننزل إلى المغارة من خلال سور عريض هو ما تبقى من كنيسة «غابة الزيتون» القديمة.

٥. مشهد القدس - عندما نخرج من كنيسة «غابة الزيتون» ننزل في الطريق إلى اليسار إلى أن نبلغ شبه هضبة صغيرة مستوية. هذا هو المكان الذي بنى فيه سليمان المشارف لزوجاته الوثنيات بحسب التقليد (١ ملوك ١١، ٤). وهو يقدم لنا منظرا من أروع مناظر القدس. نرى إلى اليسار قليلا غابة من الصنوبر، كان هذا مكان معهد السريان الكاثوليك أما اليوم فهو مُلك الإغاثة الكاثوليكية الفرنسية ويضم بيتا للحجاج يدعى بيت أبينا إبراهيم.

٧. كنيسة بكاء الرب - قبل بلوغ هذا الموقع إلى اليمين نجد درجاً شديد الانحدار. يؤدي بنا هذا الدّرج والطريق التي تليه إلى كنيسة بكاء الرب وهو مترجم عن اللاتينية (Dominus Flevit) أي الرب يبكي. وهو مرتبط بالتقليد المسيحي العائد إلى القرن السادس عشر والذي حدد في هذا موقع بكاء يسوع على مدينة القدس. ​*بكاء يسوع على القدس :*

*لوقا ١٩، ٤١-٤٤*
ولمّا اقترب فرأى المدينة بكى عليها وقال: «ليتك عرفتِ أنتِ أيضا في هذا اليوم طريق السلام! ولكنّه حُجب عن عينيك. فسوف تأتيك أيّام يلفّكِ أعداؤكِ بالمتاريس ويحاصرونكِ ويضيّقون عليكِ الخناق من كلّ جهة، ويدمّرونكِ وأبناءَكِ فيكِ، ولا يتركون فيكِ حجرا على حجر، لأنّكِ لم تعرفي وقتَ افتقاد الله لك». 

بنيت الكنيسة عام ١٩٥٥ على بقايا كنيسة بيزنطية ما زال يحتفظ ببعض فسيفسائها في المغارة الحالية التي تعود للقرن السابع. وهنالك كتابة من القرن عينه مكرسة للنبية حنة التي يذكرها القديس لوقا (٢، ٣٦-٣٨).

وقد كشفت الأبحاث الأثرية عن عدة قبور من الحقبة الرومانية والبيزنطية وعن قبور من الألف الثاني ق.م. أيام الهكسوس. وتشير هذه الأمور إلى أن الموقع كان في القديم مقبرة القدس اليبوسية.

نتابع نزولنا في الطريق نحو وادي قدرون ونلاحظ إلى اليمين قبب كنيسة مريم المجدلية الروسية الذهبية والتي بناها القيصر ألكسندر الثالث في القرن الماضي. 
​ 

المصدر 

http://198.62.75.1/www1/ofm/ag/Jerusalem10_Ar.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

نياحة حزقيال النبى بسنكسار الكنيسة  
*5 شهر برموده*

 

*نياحة حزقيال بن بوزي النبى (5 برمودة)*

في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبي العظيم حزقيال بن بوزي الكاهن. وكان هذا الصديق كاهنا ثم سباه نبوخذ نصر إلى بابل مع يهوياكين الملك. وهناك عند نهر خابور في أرض الكلدانيين حل عليه روح الرب فتنبأ بأمور عجيبة مدة اثنتين وعشرين سنة منها قوله عن ميلاد السيدة العذراء والدة الإله وبقائها بعد الولادة عذراء: ان الرب أراه متجها للمشرق وهو مغلق. وقال له: " هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا (حز 44: 1 و2).وتنبأ عن المعمودية التي تقدس نفس الإنسان وجسمه وتلين قلبه الحجري وتجعله ابنا لله بحلول الروح المقدس عليه وبكت الكهنة علي تركهم تعليم الشعب وحذرهم من ذلك مبينا لهم أن الله يطلب نفوسهم منهم ان هم أهملوا تعليمهم. ثم تنبأ عن القيامة العامة وعن قيامة الأجساد بأرواحها التي كانت متحدة بها وعن مجازاتها بما تستحقه وذكر أقوالا كثيرة نافعة لكل من يقف عليها وأظهر الله علي يديه آيات عظيمة. ولما عبد بنو إسرائيل الأصنام في بابل بكتهم فوثب عليه رؤساؤهم وقتلوه ثم دفنوه في مدافن سام وار فكشاد صلاته تكون معنا. آمين.


المصدر 


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/Synaxarium-or-Synaxarion/08-Bermodah/05-Bermodah.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الدفنار  
*5 شهر برموده*

*دفنار اليوم الخامس من شهر برموده المبارك نياحة النبي العظيم حزقيال

طرح بلحن آدم.
التفسير*: قد أشرق لنا اليوم ضياء عظيم. بتذكار هذا العظيم في الأنبياء. حزقيال البار ابن نوري الكاهن المؤتمن لرب الصباؤوت. هذا الرجل الصديق كان كاهناً للرب. ونبياً مختاراً للرب الإله، وهذا النبي أخذا إلي السبي بيابل، مع جمعيهم الشعب، وتنبأ في أرض بابل باسرار كثيرة، وصنع عجائب باهرة. وقال من أجل العذراء والدة مخلصنا.انها تلد الخالق ، ومن بعد أ، تلده تبقي أيضاً عذراء. بأمر عجيب لا ينطق به. قال انني ابصرت بالمشرق بابا مغلقا مختوماً بخواتم، فلم يقدر أحد أن يدخل منه إلا رب القوات، ثم يخرج مختوم بحالة، ولما عبد بنو إسرائيل الأوثان، فبكتهم لكفرهم، فأمسكه رؤساؤهم وقتلوه بجسارة، وأكمل كرازة نبوته، وتنيح ومضي إلي الرب إلي حيث أبائه. بصلوات هذا النبي. يارب أغفر لنا خطايانا. 
*طرح بلحن واطس. 
التفسير:* بالحقيقة أشرق لنا اليوم كوكب مضيء، وأشعته تضوي أفضل من الشمس. الذي هو الرجل البار والعفيف في الأنبياء. الكاهن ابن الكاهن. حزقيال بن نوري، العظيم في الأنبياء الذي سبق بنبوته، قبل مجيء المسيح مخلصنا بخمسمائة وسبعين سنة. كان ينوح ويبكي كل أيام حياته علي بني إسرائيل، وعلي جهالتهم. لأنهم رفضوا أوامر الرب، وعبدوا الأوثان، وقتلوا الأنبياء،وكملوا مكاييل أبائهم. هذا النبي الطاهر نطق بأسرار، وصنع آياتاً وعجائباً مرتفعة عن حدود البشرية. فقال بالروح القدس الناطق فيه. صارخاً وشاهداً باعلان عظيم، وتنباً عن المسيح الإله الوحيد، وتجسده من العذراء من أجل خلاص البشرية، وقال إنيي أنا من أجلك يا صهيون لست أسكت، ومن أجلك يا أورشليم لست أمل.وأزداد صراخاً بروح انبوة، قائلا أبصرت باباً بالمشرق، مختوماً بخاتم عجيب، ولم يدخل فيه إلا رب الصباؤوت. دخل وخرج وهو مغلق بحاله. التي هي مريم الباب الحقيقي. الذي المسيح يسوع إلهنا خرج منها. وهي باقية عذراء.أطلب من الرب عنا أيها النبي العظيم حزقيال الكاهن ليغفر لنا خطايانا. 


المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Books/001-Dafnar/08-Bermodah/05-Bermodah.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة 
لكل من يقراءة 

صلواتكم 

اختكم

asmicheal


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)




----------

